# Unterschied GTX 850M 2048 MB &  GeForce GTX 850M 4096 MB



## vorhangk (19. November 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin gerade auf der suche nach einem Notebook. Es soll hauptsächlich für Musik- Videobearbeitung und ein bisschen Spielen sein. Ich habe viel nachgeschaut und bin dabei auf zwei Grafikkarten gestoßen die ähnlich sind, aber die eine mehr speicher hat als die andere. Welche von denen ist empfehlenswerter und was ist überhaupt der Unterschied. Und auf was sollte ich acht geben bei einem Kauf?

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 850M Grafik 2048 MB VRAM 
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 850M Grafik 4096 MB DDR3 VRAM


----------



## trekki1990 (19. November 2014)

Hi vorhangk,

such dir lieber eine wo du GDDR5 Speicher drauf hast. Die sind um längen schneller!
Vor allem wenn du Videobearbeitung machen willst. 

Welches Modell schwebt dir denn vor? Also Notebook...
Wie ist der Preisrahmen?

Gruß trekki


----------



## vorhangk (19. November 2014)

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort!

du meinst dann die mit 2048 MB oder?

Ich schaue gerade von Acer die Blackediton an: Acer Aspire VN7 
Ich habe leider noch so viel Geld zur verfügung. Es sollte nicht viel mehr als 1000€ sein.

Gruß vorhangk


----------



## alfalfa (19. November 2014)

vorhangk schrieb:


> Ich habe leider noch so viel Geld zur verfügung. Es sollte nicht viel mehr als 1000€ sein.


 
Dafür bekommst du ein gutes Gaming Notebook!

Beispiel: MSI GE60-2PEi745FD Gaming Notebook [39,6cm (15.6") / i7-4710HQ / 4GB RAM / 500GB HDD / GTX 860M] bei notebooksbilliger.de

GTX 860M mit 2 GB DDR5.


----------



## Cinnayum (19. November 2014)

Für 1000€ bekommst du auch schon NBs mit einer GTX860m. Die haben mehr Shader und immer GDDR5.

Abgesehen davon, dass ich nie etwas von ACER kaufen würde, genau dieses Modell (mit GTX860) überhitzt unter Last. Also mit Spielen ist da nix.

Test der GT840m-Variante hier: 
Test-Update Acer Aspire V 15 Nitro (VN7-571G-56NX) Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests

Hier wird auch der eklatante Mangel der "Black Edition" Serie deutlich:
Entweder man bekommt ACER/-Ultrabook-typisch kein optisches Laufwerk, was Filme gucken / Videos bearbeiten vermutlich erschwert oder
man bekommt das Kühldesign mit Laufwerk, was die gesamte Hitze über einen Kühler abführen will und daher drosseln muss.
Daran scheitert aber auch mein MSI GE60 grandios. Dieses "löst" das Problem mit einem 5000 U/min+ Lüfter...

Ob die VN7-GT850er Karte GDDR5 hat, findet man auf der Herstellerseite zumindest nicht heraus. Notebookcheck hat auch nur ein weiteres ACER mit einer 850m getestet, dieses hatte DDR3.
Test-Update Acer Aspire V5-573G-54218G1Taii Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests
Der Unterschied zu NB-GDDR5 (wie etwa bei der GTX860m) sind aber nur ~200 MHz. Einen Teil davon könnte man vermutlich durch OC ausgleichen.

4GB VRAM sind für die Grafikkarte mit nur 640 Shadern aber Perlen vor die Säue geworfen.

Edit: Das oben verlinkte MSI GE60-2PE hab ich im Juli im Angebot bei Cyberport mit 8 GB RAM, 1TB-Platte und Bluray-Laufwerk geholt.
Mach besser einen Bogen drum, wenn du es leise haben willst. Ich hab die CPU von Hand auf 80% max. Takt begrenzt und den Lüfter auf 2500 U/min im idle gedrosselt, damit man damit in Ruhe Office arbeiten kann oder Filme ansehen. Dafür wird die CPU dann aber auch irgendwann auf 60°C warm (mit Browser geöffnet und bissl herumsurfen).
Das Display ist allerdings erste Sahne. Auch der Ton ist für ein Notebook sehr ordentlich.
Das WLAN funktioniert (vermutlich wegen des Alu-Deckels) aber nur schlecht (ca. 8m + 2 nicht tragende / nicht armierte Wände) und 4 Balken Stärke) vom Router entfernt.


----------



## vorhangk (19. November 2014)

Vielen dank für deine Antwort!

Das mit dem Test hat mich gerade schon zum grübeln gebracht. Eigentlich wollte ich schon einen Acer. Hast du noch ein Vorschlag für eine Alternative mit SSD? Das mit dem Kühlen ist ja wohl ein Problem was alle Gaming-Notebooks, die ein DVD-Laufwerk, haben. Ist es dann nicht sinniger sich einfach ein externes Laufwerk zuzulegen und dafür mehr zu kühlen.

Ich werde mir mal die nächsten Tage Gedanken machen. Ich bin immer noch weiter für Vorschläge und Anregungen offen! Danke schonmal im vorraus!


----------



## alfalfa (19. November 2014)

vorhangk schrieb:


> Vielen dank für deine Antwort!
> 
> Das mit dem Test hat mich gerade schon zum grübeln gebracht. Eigentlich wollte ich schon einen Acer. Hast du noch ein Vorschlag für eine Alternative mit SSD? Das mit dem Kühlen ist ja wohl ein Problem was alle Gaming-Notebooks, die ein DVD-Laufwerk, haben. Ist es dann nicht sinniger sich einfach ein externes Laufwerk zuzulegen und dafür mehr zu kühlen.
> 
> Ich werde mir mal die nächsten Tage Gedanken machen. Ich bin immer noch weiter für Vorschläge und Anregungen offen! Danke schonmal im vorraus!



Naja, selber kannste da nichts machen, indem du einfach das Laufwerk ausbaust. Das Problem bei Laptops mit verbauten Laufwerken ist, dass weniger Platz für die Kühlung bleibt. Insofern ist es schon sinnvoll, dass es Modelle gibt, die gar kein optisches Laufwerk mehr haben.
 Und wegen SSD: Zumindest bei dem MSI gibt es zwei freie mSATA Slots für SSD's und die sind ja auch nicht mehr teuer.
 Wusste nicht, dass es so laut ist. Ein Kumpel hat ein sehr ähnliches und da kann er per Schalter die Lüfterstufe regeln. Er ist sehr zufrieden damit, aber ich weiß nicht, inwieweit er Wert auf die Lautstärke gibt.
 Das MSI war auch nur ein Beispiel - es gibt in der Preiskategorie noch mehr Auswahl.


----------



## vorhangk (20. November 2014)

Bei manchen MSI Notebooks ist aber leider kein Windows dabei. Ich würde mir eine SSD selber kaufen. Kann man die dann einfach einbauen oder ist das schwierieger - wie bei Acer? Wenn das Betriebssystem schon drauf ist wie kann man das dann machen wenn ich es lieber auf der SSD hätte? Geht das überhaut so einfach weil man hat ja keine Windows CDs mehr


----------



## vorhangk (20. November 2014)

Ich habe mir heute zwei Tests durchgelesen über Acer Black Edition und den MSI.

MSI: Test MSI GE70 Apache Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests
Acer: Test Acer Aspire V 17 Nitro (VN7-791G-759Q) Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests

Bei Modelle haben ein Laufwerk eingebaut. Dabei ist in dem Test das MSI sehr überhitzt (90 Grad) wobei das Acer nur auf (55 Grad) kam. Es sind beide Tests nicht mit den Modellen gemacht worden die bei mir in Frage kommen aber von der gleichen oder ähnlichen Serie. Der große Nachteil bei Acer ist, das Aufrüsten und Akku tauschen schwierig und wahrscheinlich teurer ist als bei MSI. Sonst hab ich nur rauslesen können, dass im Fazit Acer bisschen besser abschnitt. Was sagt ihr dazu? Stimmt das so oder ist das fehlerhaft?


----------

